# straps



## wdh777 (Apr 3, 2013)

Any recommendations for super strong straps? I'm currently using an upstrap which is pretty good but are there better. I always hear about black rapid or others that attach to the camera tripod screw but to hold a heavy camera with a grip and a 70-200 lens i'm a little worried it would support it. Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2013)

Lots of photographers use the Black Rapid for lenses like the 70-200mm f/2.8L. Not too many for the 400mm f/2.8 though.

There are a lot of posts with recommendations.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

wdh777 said:


> I always hear about black rapid or others that attach to the camera tripod screw but to hold a heavy camera with a grip and a 70-200 lens i'm a little worried it would support it.



I've carried a gripped body with a big white zoom (70-200/2.8L, 100-400L, 28-300L) from a Blackrapid strap for years. More recently, I've been carrying a 600/4L IS II with 1D X from a lefty BR strap.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 3, 2013)

@ Neuro & MtSpokane

There are constant reports of bodies / lenses falling off the BR straps. How to best combat this issue? I believe there was a thread on this issue but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Thorix (Apr 3, 2013)

There is an alternative to the usual suspects (Black Rapid and SunSniper), the CarrySpeed CS-Pro Mk II.
See http://www.carryspeed.com
I am using it with confidence for 5D3 with grip and 70-200/2.8 L IS Mk II.
It comes with a second connect to either body or lense, that is a backup for the main connector, and holds the combo in balance nicely. Also in the package is a small sling for e.g. a compact cam, and I recommend to order separately the F1-plate with a pin that folds away for storing your gear.
Notice that this is a Mk II version, some issues with Mk I you can read about have obviously been fixed.
BR, Thomas


----------



## eml58 (Apr 3, 2013)

A suggestion may be what I've finally rigged up & found gives me confidence, I've used this system now for 2 years & no issues, have to say though I never had issues prior as well, but this gives me the most confidence.

I use Black Rapid Sport Straps, you can get Right or Left, I have one of each, to the end that normally screws to your camera tripod screw, I attach a RRS Quick Release Clamp, I use "Locktite" on the screw end before screwing into the Clamp, makes the connection then pretty well unscrew able (Not sure that's a real word but I'm sure you get the picture), the RRS Quick Release Clamp then Clamps to my Camera L Plate (RRS) or my Lens Foot replacement, again RRS, but you can use Wimberley Plates for a cheaper fix. System requires you to have L Plates or Wimberley Plates on all your Camera Bodies & or Lenses, any Lens/Body combination from 14mm up to 135, the Connection is to the L Plate on the body, anything from 70-200 through to my 600 the connection is via the RRS Foot replacement, although I generally don't use this system to any real degree on the 400 & 600, rather use a Monopod or Tripod with the whole Rig on a Wimberely Head.

It's not the cheapest method of peace of mind, but it works.


----------



## AdamF (Apr 3, 2013)

I like the Crumpler Convenient Disgrace as it is very well made and comfortable.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/765599-REG/Crumpler_CDE001_B00000_Convenient_Disgrace_Camera_Strap.html

and

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/765601-REG/Crumpler_CDE001_T01000_Convenient_Disgrace_Camera_Strap.html

and

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/765602-REG/Crumpler_CDE000_B00000_Extra_Strap_for_the.html


----------



## Harv (Apr 3, 2013)

I use the current version of Black Rapid to carry my 1D Mark IV with either a 70-200/2.8 or 300/2.8 and have had no issues.

When using the 70-200, I fasten the strap to the camera body. When using the 300/2.8, I fasten the strap to the tripod ring of the lens.

It's definitely much more comfortable than carrying either on a neck strap and I never have to worry about it slipping off my shoulder.


----------



## Gjako (Apr 3, 2013)

+1 BlackRapid Sport Slim 

The comfort difference between a neck strap and the black rapids is huge, I was using the neck strap during my trips and at the end of the day there was pain on my neck. But since I bought the black rapid, I cannot go back to neck straps, It's waaay more comfortable for a full day of walking (I was recently in Copenhagen with my camera attached 24/7) and no pain at all. 
Plus you don’t have the camera bothering and jumping on the front screaming look at me I'm a Canon – insert model here - Guy! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

J.R. said:


> @ Neuro & MtSpokane
> 
> There are constant reports of bodies / lenses falling off the BR straps. How to best combat this issue? I believe there was a thread on this issue but I can't seem to find it.



There have been a few threads. Personally, I think the issue is the lug unscrewing itself from the tripod mount in most cases. There's torsional stress there, and when I started using it, I noticed that after walking for an hour or two, I often needed to re-tighten the lug. 

When I switched to Arca-Swiss type plates well over a year ago, I attached a Kirk 1" clamp to the lug, with a little Loctite Blue - the setup is very secure.


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 3, 2013)

Comfort-wise, the BR strap isn't really any better or worse than any other quality strap. It limits the possible carry options, which I find a small negative. In my personal opinion, it works very well with bigger lenses (like the 70-200). The mass of the camera/lens combo seems to keep everything properly positioned by your side. But with smaller lenses (eg 40mm), its not so good. I've found the camera continually spins and jumps around. Not really a problem, but I've found a traditional strap works better with smaller/lighter combos.

It works suprisingly well for manual winding film cameras, as it keeps the strap away from the top of the camera.

Re security, I can appreciate this is a perceived risk. But its worked well for me and other people use them without drama. My other main straps are Tamrac n45's. These actually have quick release plastic clips that hold it together. I used to have concerns about them, but they've worked fine for years. I take the view that most serious companies don't deliberately release junk and you'd be very unlucky to have a problem. Just follow the instructions, test the connection regularly and don't overstress it with too much weight and you'll be fine. But the fact that you even have to worry about it is another negative. A strap should just work with no continual thorough maintenance or thought.


----------



## Kristofgss (Apr 3, 2013)

+1 for Black Rapid. You can additionally secure it bu having a short strap between the fixed eyelets on the camera (where the normal strap attaches) and loop it through the black rapid. That way, even if it unscrews itself, it still can't fall off the strap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

FWIW, I also use a Spider Holster. I liked the idea, but avoided them because of a lack of compatibility with Arca plates (would have needed to remove the QR plate and install the Spider plate. But then they came out with an Arca clamp. The system works quite well, and with Arca-compatible clamps on the BR straps and for the Spider Holster, I can switch as needed.


----------



## viggen61 (Apr 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> There have been a few threads. Personally, I think the issue is the lug unscrewing itself from the tripod mount in most cases. There's torsional stress there, and when I started using it, I noticed that after walking for an hour or two, I often needed to re-tighten the lug.



Carrying my gripped 7D and 100-400, I found this to be the case. It only loosened on me one time, but I have been very careful since. It takes just a couple seconds to make sure your $3,000 rig is safe! We should probably be checking the condition of any strap carrying that much gear!


----------



## pwp (Apr 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> FWIW, I also use a Spider Holster. I liked the idea, but avoided them because of a lack of compatibility with Arca plates (would have needed to remove the QR plate and install the Spider plate. But then they came out with an Arca clamp. The system works quite well, and with Arca-compatible clamps on the BR straps and for the Spider Holster, I can switch as needed.


I'm another long term user of the Spider Holster system. I use their twin holster belt. For sports I have three bodies, the 300 f/2.8 on a monopod, the 70-200 f/2.8isII on the belt plus the third body with a suitable wide also on the belt. I can run with this setup. For events it's two bodies on the belt, with 70-200 on one side & 24-70 on the other. 

Unique, remarkably clever piece of design/hardware.

-PW


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 3, 2013)

eml58 said:


> A suggestion may be what I've finally rigged up & found gives me confidence, I've used this system now for 2 years & no issues, have to say though I never had issues prior as well, but this gives me the most confidence.
> 
> I use Black Rapid Sport Straps, you can get Right or Left, I have one of each, to the end that normally screws to your camera tripod screw, I attach a RRS Quick Release Clamp, I use "Locktite" on the screw end before screwing into the Clamp, makes the connection then pretty well unscrew able (Not sure that's a real word but I'm sure you get the picture), the RRS Quick Release Clamp then Clamps to my Camera L Plate (RRS) or my Lens Foot replacement, again RRS, but you can use Wimberley Plates for a cheaper fix. System requires you to have L Plates or Wimberley Plates on all your Camera Bodies & or Lenses, any Lens/Body combination from 14mm up to 135, the Connection is to the L Plate on the body, anything from 70-200 through to my 600 the connection is via the RRS Foot replacement, although I generally don't use this system to any real degree on the 400 & 600, rather use a Monopod or Tripod with the whole Rig on a Wimberely Head.
> 
> It's not the cheapest method of peace of mind, but it works.



I have been considering using this method myself but have had concerns that the quick release clamp might open while carrying it. Has this been a concern for you? Like you, my intention has been to use the BR on the lens with my 70-200 and 100-400 but on the body for other lenses. It isn't a cheap fix, by any means, and I wouldn't trust the combination to anything other than top quality components (RRS/Wimberly/etc.).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> I have been considering using this method myself but have had concerns that the quick release clamp might open while carrying it. Has this been a concern for you?



I would absolutely NOT use a lever release clamp for this. The screw clamps have a fair bit of intrinsic tension and it takes an intentional effort to open one. Also, positioning helps - for a body plate/L-bracket, orient the clamp so the screw knob is under the lens, for a lens plate/foot, orient the clamp so the screw knob is away from your body.

When I started using this setup, the RRS clamp wasn't a viable option - their B2-FAB was their offering, and it has little nubs on the bottom that prevent the BR lug from sitting properly. Usually, RRS advice is excellent - in this case, their advice was to 'mash the rubber washer down onto the nubs, or just file the nubs off'. I bought the Kirk clamp, after telling them that their advice was rather lame. Apparently, I wasn't the only one who thought so, more recently RRS came out with a flat-bottom version of the B2-FAB specifically for a BR-type setup. Even so, when I needed a second clamp for a second BR strap, I went with the Kirk clamp - extra jaw length really doesn't add any security, and I prefer the 1" Kirk clamp to the 1.5" RRS clamp.


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, just so I've got this right, many of you have quick release camera plates permanently attached to all of your camera bodies and (where relevant) lenses. Rather than attach the BR strap directly to the camera or plate, you glue the strap to a quick release clamp (screw type preferred due to the higher torque required to release the plate). Then all you have to do is connect the clamp to the appropriate plate. The general consensus is that the clamp attaches more securely (or as securely) to the plate than attaching the BR strap directly to the camera or plate? It is also faster and more convenient as a simple twist of the quick release clamo screw attaches and detaches the strap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> The general consensus is that the clamp attaches more securely (or as securely) to the plate than attaching the BR strap directly to the camera or plate? It is also faster and more convenient as a simple twist of the quick release clamo screw attaches and detaches the strap.



Yes to both. The former because the torsional stress is all on the carabiner swivel, with no rotational force able to unscrew the lug (due to the Loctite). Convenient to detach the strap to reposition it (body to lens, etc.) and to ..use a tripod/monopod.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 4, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Hi, just so I've got this right, many of you have quick release camera plates permanently attached to all of your camera bodies and (where relevant) lenses. Rather than attach the BR strap directly to the camera or plate, you glue the strap to a quick release clamp (screw type preferred due to the higher torque required to release the plate). Then all you have to do is connect the clamp to the appropriate plate. The general consensus is that the clamp attaches more securely (or as securely) to the plate than attaching the BR strap directly to the camera or plate? It is also faster and more convenient as a simple twist of the quick release clamo screw attaches and detaches the strap.



That's pretty much it.

Perhaps surprising, but I find the (gripped) 5DIII more comfortable to hold in portrait orientation with the RSS L-bracket than without the bracket at all. So the bracket lives on the camera. I'll then either attach the camera to the tripod or to the 1" clamp permanently mounted to the end of the BR strap.

I was having a bit of trouble with the safety screw on the carabiner-style clip unscrewing itself, so it's since been secured with a bit of Loctite Blue. But, aside from that, there's been nary a hint of potential instability.

I haven't really tried using it with the 400 f/2.8 yet, but I did wander a bit around the back yard with that setup -- BR strap attached to the RSS replacement foot on the 400. I think that might actually be the way to go for anything where you can do without the monopod...that would be any situation where you'll only holding the camera for short bits at a time, for example...I'm thinking it'd be perfect for the zoo. It's a lot easier to shoot the 400 with the monopod, but it's a real bitch to walk around with it slung over your shoulder and the monopod sticking out in front of you.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## RGF (Apr 4, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Hi, just so I've got this right, many of you have quick release camera plates permanently attached to all of your camera bodies and (where relevant) lenses. Rather than attach the BR strap directly to the camera or plate, you glue the strap to a quick release clamp (screw type preferred due to the higher torque required to release the plate). Then all you have to do is connect the clamp to the appropriate plate. The general consensus is that the clamp attaches more securely (or as securely) to the plate than attaching the BR strap directly to the camera or plate? It is also faster and more convenient as a simple twist of the quick release clamo screw attaches and detaches the strap.



I have done it both ways. Mostly screw the attachment ring into the bottom of the camera plate or lens plate.

I have not carried my 500F4 with a BR strap, rather I use the strap that came with the 500 . I carry the lens with the strap and leave the camera attached to the lens. That way the weight on the flange is the camera not the lens.


----------



## jhanken (Apr 4, 2013)

The Lens Loop is great if you like your camera to swing free, like with the Carry Speed. The Lens Loop is less expensive, and it is made from seat belt webbing, so you know it is extremely strong. I just attach the very beefy clip to the bottom ring of the Manfrotto plate that is pretty much permanently on my old 5D, and off I go. I would think it would work nicely on a 70-200 if you put a plate or ring of some kind in the tripod threaded hole.

http://www.lensloop.com/


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 4, 2013)

I use my CPS strap because it is cool!


----------



## wdh777 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. After reading all the posts I'm considering getting a black rapid sport. Is the the strongest model for a single camera. For a 1dx with the 70-200 f/2.8 attached can I still mount the black rapid to the camera screw since I have a tripod mount on the lens or for this combo would most recommend attaching the black rapid to the lens? Thanks


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 6, 2013)

wdh777 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. After reading all the posts I'm considering getting a black rapid sport. Is the the strongest model for a single camera. For a 1dx with the 70-200 f/2.8 attached can I still mount the black rapid to the camera screw since I have a tripod mount on the lens or for this combo would most recommend attaching the black rapid to the lens? Thanks



Any time a lens comes with a tripod attachment, use it always.

b&


----------



## leosfo (Apr 6, 2013)

+1 to BR used with 7D gripped and 100-400 (mounted to lens via tripod ring) or 24-105 (mounted to camera) no issues.


----------



## risc32 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been using http://holdfastgear.com/?products/money-maker.htmlthis for a while now, and I'm not going back.


----------



## wdh777 (Apr 6, 2013)

So if you have the black rapid attached to the 70-200 lens mount and then you want to use a monopod attached to the same lens mount do you just not use a strap when mounted on a monopod or would you use the camera mount in that circumstance? Thanks


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 6, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> I use my CPS strap because it is cool!



That's why I bought the OpTech 2 body shoulder harness - it works with the CPS strap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2013)

wdh777 said:


> So if you have the black rapid attached to the 70-200 lens mount and then you want to use a monopod attached to the same lens mount do you just not use a strap when mounted on a monopod or would you use the camera mount in that circumstance? Thanks



That's why I have the Kirk 1" clamp on the end of the BR strap - detach strap, attach monopod.


----------



## bc33 (Apr 14, 2013)

If anyone is concerned about using their strap connected to their tripod mount an option is to use a OP/TECH Utility Loop connected to one of your cameras strap hooks. 

I connect my sun sniper strap to my camera using a utility loop. It make it more secure than being attached to the tripod mount, which it frees up, also I find that the strap does not get in the way as much when taking photos with the strap attached to one side of the camera as opposed to being attached to the tripod mount.

Finally the utility loops are really cheap I got a pack of two for under £7.00 from Amazon.co.uk.


----------

